# Big stick loaders in the south



## southerntree (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone know of where I can get a big Stick loader that can load 18ft or smaller logs in the south?


----------



## John Ellison (Jan 30, 2007)

Is that a cable loader(PTO) that has a swinging gin pole? I would check with some smaller hardwood mills in the rural areas. They are like the side loaders and still in use in certain areas.


----------



## kkottemann (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not 100% sure of what a big stick loader is, but is sounds like mabe one of those old short wood pulpwood winch loaders on the back of old trucks, where you would load the wood horizontal between two bunks on the back of a bobtail or something like that. But if that is what you are talking about I know where there are some old beat up bodies in south mississippi, but they definitly do not run.


----------

